# Bios does not recognize dvd drive when I try to install WIndows XP



## ace4life1989 (Jul 15, 2006)

Diskette Drive A: 1.44m, 3.5 in.
Diskette drive B : None
Pri. Master Disk : LBA, ATA 33, 320gb
Pri. Slave disk : none
Sec. Master dick : None
Sec. slave Disk : None

Verifying DMI Pool Data ...........
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

I am tried to fix up my computer by replacing the only hard drive and one of the dvd drives. After I installed them I got this screen up above(not including the PCI device listing) and when I press enter to boot to the windows xp disk nothing happens. Does anybody know anything I can do to fix this?.....

PS: I made sure the keyboard is plugged in...


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
You didn't say but if your CD drive is attached to the Primary, it should be jumpered to Slave and on the center connector of the IDE cable and the HD jumpered to Master on the end of the cable. Make sure that your boot order in BIOS is:
CD-ROM
Floppy
HD
You can also connect the CD-ROM on the Secondary as master.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## ace4life1989 (Jul 15, 2006)

Phoenix - AwardBOS CMOS Setup Utility(V6.00PG)
Advanced BIOS Features
First Boot Device
A :
LS120
C : 
SCSI
CDROM
D :
E :
F : 
ZIP
USB-FDD
USB-ZIP
LAN
Disable

Drive A

None 
360k , 5.25 in
1.2 , 5.25 in
720k , 3.5 in
1.44m ,3.5 in
2.88m, 3.5 in 

I found out why it wouldn't boot the disk when i put pressed enter, I had to enable USB keyboards. But I am still having DISK BOOT FAILURE MESSAGE and I am trying ever combination of drives there are. Is there another way to install windows?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Change your boot order in Bios to have
A: FLOPPY 
CDROM
C: HD

It looks like your hard drive c: is ahead of the CDROM. 
The hard Drive should be the last of those three.

Paul


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the jumpers on the drive,until you get it seen by the bios you will not get anywhere
try a new 80 wire ide cable
http://freepctech.com/pc/001/installing_ide_devices.shtml
once you have it seen by the bios,set the bios to boot from cd first


----------



## ace4life1989 (Jul 15, 2006)

dai said:


> check the jumpers on the drive,until you get it seen by the bios you will not get anywhere
> try a new 80 wire ide cable
> http://freepctech.com/pc/001/installing_ide_devices.shtml
> once you have it seen by the bios,set the bios to boot from cd first


How do I check the jumprs on the drive? Is it possible it's a defective drive?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the link i gave you,you will not know if it is defective till you run through the basics


----------



## ace4life1989 (Jul 15, 2006)

I played around with the connectons to my dvd-drive and I found a small grey wire hooked up to my cd-drive and not to the other one. So I switched it and now it recognizes my dvd-drive. I appreciate the help, thankyou.


----------

